# Open source market voor android!!!!!!!

## socialdefect

Vast dat velen van jullie net als ik een Android telefoon of tablet hebben. Dus komt het ook vast vaak voor dat je urenlang op zoek bent naar een fantsoenlijke en betrouwbare app met natuurlijk het liefst een open source licentie. Dit kost dus vaak een hoop zoekwerk of je neemt genoegen met de meest bizarre voorwaarden om toch snel iets te heben waarmee je vooruit kan.... 

Het kan natuurlijk ook beter... Wanneer de FSF zich ermee gaat bemoeien bv  :Wink:  Die voeren namelijk een campagne genaamd Free Your Android. Vanuit dit project word uitgelegd waarom en waar Android toch niet zo perfect is als velen denken. Ik dacht tot voorkort nog dat Android op de Google Apps na helemaal open source is maar blijkbaar ontbreken er toch nog wat onderdeeltjes zoals o.a. ondersteuning voor GPS en bellen   :Evil or Very Mad: 

FSF is dus druk bezig met het aanvullen van de ontbrekende onderdelen om zo hun Replicant OS te kunnen bouwen. Ook hoort daarbij natuurlijk een vervanger voor de Android Market en die werkt al op de meeste telefoons. De market app heet F-droid en is in een woord GEWELDIG. Ik ga me zelfs niet uitlaten over de filter mogelijkheden want zoiets kan ik niet meer verwoorden voor een forum voor alle leeftijden   :Razz:  Gewoon Snel Installeren dus en zelf achter komen.

Er is maar een nadeel aan F-droid en dat is de nogal magere repo MAAR daar kunnen wij natuurlijk allemaal bij helpen door:

Apps aanmelden via Het f-droid forum

Diirect apps pushen met GIT

Onderhoud je eigen repository

Ben je een expert in zoekmachines en heb je zin om een dagje open apk's te googlen dan kan je daarmee erg veel betekenen

Promoot het project op je blog, Facebook, Twitter, etc..

Als iedereen zijn favoriete en/of eigen apps aanmeld dan kunnen we de Google apps tegen volgende week geheel verwijderen (of hoeven we die niet met veel moeite installeren onder sommige roms)

Groeten, Socialdefect

----------

